# Plumbing Venting and Drainage Calculations



## SWGallant (May 9, 2013)

Can anyone recommend any good books or websites for explaining how to do venting and drainage calculations? [I'm using the NPC of Canada 2010].

...Much appreciated.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## SWGallant (May 9, 2013)

*Intro posted...*

Sorry I posted before my intro...
On track now.

Thanks,
Steve Gallant


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

The 2012 UPC or Ipc


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

danielleyland said:


> There are many books available in the market, but if you would do yourself that will be the best and very helpful way you as well as your team.


 Say that again with introduction in between


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

danielleyland said:


> There are many books available in the market, but if you would do yourself that will be the best and very helpful way you as well as your team.


Keywords: do it yourself!!! Can you do the proper intro by yourself? Will be very helpful for you and your team as well.


----------



## Chris3topher271 (Jun 13, 2014)

Leach713 said:


> The 2012 UPC or Ipc


 DFU's the same in UPC and IPC?

Just curious


----------

